# Sub adult male selenocosmia "eunice" type



## kyle_de_aussie (Dec 6, 2005)

This guy just moulted a few weeks back and is now one moult from maturity, should be ready to rock by next breeding season


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 6, 2005)

very nice T and pic :clap:


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 6, 2005)

Gorgeous spider!  Do you have adult females in your own collection?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 6, 2005)

Great shading on him, good luck when you attempt breeding.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Dec 6, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Gorgeous spider!  Do you have adult females in your own collection?


Thankyou terps 
 Yes i have two fem's and two males the one in the picture and a mature one he's very cool looking aswell and he fathered 750 + spiderlings this season i was very lucky this year i got two awesome sac's out of my eunice females and another two from another selenocosmia sp. 
Here's a few pic's of my mature male "eunice" type 
MAX.


















			
				Anthony said:
			
		

> Great shading on him, good luck when you attempt breeding.


Thanx anthony im sure he will be a great breeder


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful spider, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## matty J (Dec 6, 2005)

Those look like some great spiders guys. Do you guys specially order those through dealers or are you finding them in stores in your area???? I'm always curious on what locations around N.America get for species. I know I wouldn't find those in any store in Canada, well highly unlikely anyway.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 6, 2005)

matty J said:
			
		

> I know I wouldn't find those in any store in Canada, well highly unlikely anyway.


Are you sure???


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 6, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Are you sure???


Anytime soon Steve?

S


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 6, 2005)

you've got my respect with those Ts  nice to see uncommon specie


----------



## syndicate (Dec 6, 2005)

:worship: dope species!!pictures look very nice to.amazing how different the males look from the that female.very attractivle looking t's


----------



## common spider (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice T's and pictures.


:clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 6, 2005)

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Anytime soon Steve?


Hi Scott,
Still hoping for a date prior to x-mas  All preapproved, just waiting for some state permits to arrive, that is all.

Steve


----------



## syndicate (Dec 6, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Scott,
> Still hoping for a date prior to x-mas  All preapproved, just waiting for some state permits to arrive, that is all.
> 
> Steve


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: nice!!!


----------



## gustavowright (Dec 7, 2005)

:drool: Wonderful T..


----------

